# Browser Hijacked



## kentishmills (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi, within the last week or so my google searches within IE7 have been going to the wrong sites - thankfully nothing too embarrassing yet. For example if I search for Argos I get www.argos.co.uk in the results. First time I click on it I go to www.comparebudgetinsurance.com the second time I click on it I get www.argos.co.uk. I have run ZoneAlarm, Spybot Search and Destroy, Ad-Aware and was rather alarmed at the number of spys that have got through. Whatever is happening also doesn't let me update the spys lists or get through to any sites that help me research what is going on.

Here is the content of the log file.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 13:38:07, on 29/12/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\SHARED\HPQWMI.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC Pitstop Optimize Reminder] C:\Program Files\PCPitstop\Optimize2\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [4oD] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe" -all
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PerfectOptimizer] C:\Program Files\Perfect Optimizer\PerfectOptimizer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RealPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe" /RunUPGToolCommandReBoot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [kdx] C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe -all
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryMechanic] C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe /H
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1917441784-4071393662-1563915777-1007\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (User 'Sarah')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1917441784-4071393662-1563915777-1007\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'Sarah')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1917441784-4071393662-1563915777-1007\..\Run: [kdx] C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe -all (User 'Sarah')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1917441784-4071393662-1563915777-1007\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Sarah')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1917441784-4071393662-1563915777-1008\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background (User 'Lizzie')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1917441784-4071393662-1563915777-500\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'Administrator')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Picture Motion Browser Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\PMBCore\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\E_SRCV03.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/...oUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {33704B0F-9EB7-434B-B752-EA6CFFB87423} (pmjpegaudio Class) - http://scillywebcam2.viewnetcam.com/JpegInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/...oUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/...toUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {87BE3784-6977-4E84-AA08-55A96B9CEAC5} (Bl_camera Control) - http://scillywebcam.viewnetcam.com/bl_camera.cab
O16 - DPF: {96816368-C1E3-414D-A193-63C3CC921990} (MJPEGRender Control) - http://aberdeenshire-stonehaven.remo...JPEGRender.ocx
O16 - DPF: {D6E7CFB5-C074-4D1C-B647-663D1A8D96BF} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/...ploader4_5.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5F5D008-DD2C-4D32-977D-1A0ADF03058B} (JuniperSetupSP1 Control) - https://cccportal.canterbury.gov.uk/...erSetupSP1.cab
O16 - DPF: {FFB3A759-98B1-446F-BDA9-909C6EB18CC7} (PCPitstop Exam) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/Optimize2/pcpitstop2.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E45F88F4-82E0-422B-82E9-0EDA87C51E42}: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E8AC59D3-E735-4B70-897D-8FE48F95A5C1}: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\SHARED\HPQWMI.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Kontiki Inc. - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
--
End of file - 11334 bytes

Can anyone help. Thanks

Kentishmills


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate link 1_ _alternate link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
*Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E45F88F4-82E0-422B-82E9-0EDA87C51E42}: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E8AC59D3-E735-4B70-897D-8FE48F95A5C1}: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.114.19;85.255.112.158

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Go to Control Panel. - If you are using Windows XP's Category View, select the Network and Internet Connections category. If you are in Classic View, go to the next step .


Double-click the *Network Connections* icon
Right-click the *Local Area Connection icon* and select *Properties*.
Hilight *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* and click the *Properties* button.
Be sure *Obtain DNS server address automatically* is selected. 
*OK* your way out.

Go to Start > Run and type in *cmd*

Click OK.
This will open a command prompt.
Type the following line in the command window:

*ipconfig /flushdns*

Hit Enter
Exit the command window

Now restart your machine and post the malwarebytes scan log and a new hijackthis log.


----------

